# Scwinn excelsior year ID



## 2rustywheels (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello all.  I'm new to this forum and vintage bikes for the most part.  I've had a couple older schwinn cruisers but never really "got into 'em" before.  I just picked up this excelsior and can't really determine a year.  Any info or links would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

Shaun









Not sure if this is the correct neck or if the light is to period







Thanks again


----------



## 2rustywheels (Jul 8, 2011)

serial number is H50265 if that is of any assistance


----------



## bricycle (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the CABE!!!  Someone here should have some idea....


----------



## chitown (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the cabe. For pic surfing certain brands I like Daves Vintage Bikes site: http://www.nostalgic.net/search/schwinn.htm

There are plenty of Schwinn folks here to ID year.


----------



## tony d. (Jul 8, 2011)

40-42 schwinn dx


----------



## 2rustywheels (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks!  So from what I've been reading, I assume DX is the frame style and different models used the same frame?


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 8, 2011)

The year is 1941


----------



## ripcityriders (Jul 14, 2011)

How do you know the year? what about the neck I seen the same neck on a VERY similar bike on this forum. kinda kewl is it original/period ect? are those tires red? red is worth more


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 14, 2011)

the     goose neck looks like a    elgin


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 14, 2011)

ripcityriders said:


> How do you know the year? what about the neck I seen the same neck on a VERY similar bike on this forum. kinda kewl is it original/period ect? are those tires red? red is worth more




The paint scheme and the lower curved bar. In 1940 that bar was straight...I think.


----------



## 2rustywheels (Jul 15, 2011)

ripcityriders said:


> How do you know the year? what about the neck I seen the same neck on a VERY similar bike on this forum. kinda kewl is it original/period ect? are those tires red? red is worth more




the tires are red but I believe reproduction due to the condition. Does anyone have a photo of a to period schwinn neck?  Thanks.


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Schwinn dx*

It's prewar schwinn dx and the neck is correct I have the same bike with tank all original  and it has that same neck mines a 41 email me at spence_chris and I will send you a pic of mine to compare .. But it is a schwinn dx model and looks correct the light is period correct I think I have a book I can look it up ....


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 17, 2011)

You can take the crank off and on the middle of the dog leg it might have the date stamped on it


----------



## jpromo (Jul 18, 2011)

The gooseneck on my '41 DP Harris Rollfast looks identical. My gooseneck is just as rough as the rest of the bike so I'd have to say it's at least been on there for a good long time if it's not original. Though, it seems odd that someone would go through the trouble to replace it with an exact year piece but from a different make so I'd say it's original on the Harris.


----------



## thogsez (Jul 18, 2011)

The gooseneck was made by a third party and used on several different brands of bicycles including Snyder and Elgin. My Snyder built Hawthorne has the same neck. It was also sold after market and was available into the late 40s.


----------



## thogsez (Jul 18, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> The paint scheme and the lower curved bar. In 1940 that bar was straight...I think.





That particular stenciling design was only used in 1940 and 41. The lower bar (down tube) on the DX was straight only one year, 1939. Here's a pic from the 1940 catalog...


----------



## thogsez (Jul 18, 2011)

And here is a pic from the 1941 catalog (thanks trfindley) of your exact model including the ornate stencil pattern and all...


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 21, 2011)

*dx*

That bike is a 1941 model.   Base model for 41.  I've seen fully equipped models with springer, tank, headlight, rear carrier and front and rear drum brakes.  That was the po boys bike! Cool rider !


----------

